# anal pap smear



## kelldog63 (Feb 20, 2013)

Does anyone know the correct billing on an anal pap smear.


----------



## Anastasia (Mar 1, 2013)

Screening for malignant neoplasm of the rectum is V76.41 and of other sites it's V76.49. Is that what you were asking?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 4, 2013)

There is no CPT code.  You would bundle it into your E&M.


----------

